# French Polynesia???



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

We are sailing for ten days in Tahiti and then we would like to stay on one of the islands for about a week to swim, snorkel, maybe scuba dive, eat good food, drink, relax but basically just do nothing. We are thinking of Bora Bora Pearl Beach resort but heard that the food is bad and that there are many mosquitos. We then thought of Tikehau, and Huahine. What would you recommed for beautiful warm waters and good food and luxurious accomodations in October of this year? Thanks


----------

